# First Re-Saw with this blade



## Surfside

The results look great. Nice resawing. Great review.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Howie

Tell more about the blade. TPI? blade width? Overall doesn't look that bad in the picture.


----------



## Dusty56

Your link doesn't work at this time ;
Not Found

The requested URL /who was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at www.tufftooth.com Port 80

Tell us something about the blade that makes it worth 4 stars. That's what makes it a "review". Was this your one and only cut with the blade ? How many tpi , raker , skip tooth, or what type of blade ? : ) Thanks.


----------



## OakHill

Thanks for the review. I made a copy of the info for my band saw file.

Thank You


----------



## AdamWood

The Website is http://www.tufftooth.com/

The Blade is 5/8" x .025" x 3TPI and is tungsten impregnated silicon blade. The website states that it will make the cut cleaner and faster than a normal band saw blade. Extra hard, stays sharp and cuts straight. It is extra wide to add stiffness to the blade, has a thin kerf and cuts extremely smooth. All of which I experienced when using it and after cutting through 4 pieces of this hard maple the blade seems just as asharp as when I started.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice job, Adam . Thanks for the link and the info : )


----------

